# Vapecon , for those of us who can't attend......



## morras (21/8/18)

So , i purchased my vapecon ticket 2 months ago already........but i wont be able to attend anymore due to a recent operation !!!

Will any of the vendors be running the specials that they have at vapecon online at the same time ? In the past vendors would normally run more or less the same specials the week after vapecon online.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## Anvil (21/8/18)

I had to cancel my plans to attend as well in the early hours of this morning. Cancelled flights and everything.

Also hoping some of the vendors take pity on those of us that can't make it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (21/8/18)

I have moved the thread to the "Who Has Stock?" sub-forum so the vendors can respond @morras !

I have seen a couple of vendors that will be doing specials online. I think the Cartel was one of them.

Bummer that you guys can't make it!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## KieranD (21/8/18)

Vape Cartel will have an online sale for those who cannot make it  
Same pricing as VapeCon  Limited stock available

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Anvil (21/8/18)

KieranD said:


> Vape Cartel will have an online sale for those who cannot make it
> Same pricing as VapeCon  Limited stock available


What a legend! Will it be running over the weekend or the week after?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (21/8/18)

I'll also be running some lekker specials the week after Vapecon

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## KarlDP (21/8/18)

Thank you @KieranD and @BumbleBee for looking out for us folks that can't travel to VapeCon. Very much appreciated. Will keep my eyes glued to your website during and after.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/8/18)

depending on how VapeCon goes and if we have any stock left we may run the specials after, but no guarantees at this point

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Anvil (21/8/18)

@BumbleBee @Stroodlepuff you guys are awesome! Will keep eyes open for the deals. Glad to know we won't miss out completely.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KieranD (21/8/18)

Anvil said:


> What a legend! Will it be running over the weekend or the week after?


over the weekend

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Sir Vape (22/8/18)

We will be at VapeCon but are having an in-store and online SirCon event. We have brought in some awesome discounted items for the weekend. Can check out our Facebook page or wait for the SirCon tab that will go live on our website at 9:45am on the 25th August 2018.

SirCon Event Page - Click here

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

